# Hellbreed: Gewinnt mit dem Browser-Hack'n'Slay einen 27 Zoll Monitor von Samsung



## SebastianThoeing (9. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hellbreed: Gewinnt mit dem Browser-Hack'n'Slay einen 27 Zoll Monitor von Samsung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hellbreed: Gewinnt mit dem Browser-Hack'n'Slay einen 27 Zoll Monitor von Samsung


----------



## PuRe69 (9. August 2011)

hui großer monitor *sabber* o0...

nicht schlecht...


----------



## shadowdancer (9. August 2011)

Ist schon nett anzusehen, das würde hier auch gut herpassen.
Wäre nur noch zu hoffen, das T-Shirt fällt nicht zu klein aus!


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (9. August 2011)

Das Spiel hatte schon mein interesse geweckt seit der Trailer DVD in der PC-Games
Ich hoffe es wird bald zum Spielen erscheinen : )


----------



## Xgribbelfix (9. August 2011)

27 Zoll würden wunderbar auf meinen Schreibtisch passen, glaube ich.


----------



## Rahjel (9. August 2011)

Ich glaube nicht nur auf Deinen.


----------



## AmonLeusi (9. August 2011)

hm... ein bisschen z gross, aber mit einer tv-karte hätte ich dann einen fernseher.


----------



## NYC (9. August 2011)

Wenn es Helldiablo heißen würde, würde es sich besser verkaufen.


----------



## Mrabcde1337 (9. August 2011)

So´n 27 Zoller wäre schon was feines um darauf Hack'n'Slay´s zu zocken


----------



## Liomessi (9. August 2011)

Das Spiel hat aufjedenfall mein interrese geweckt und mit dem 27 Zoll Monitor würd sich das Spiel gleich viel besser zocken


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (9. August 2011)

Würde mich auch freuen zu gewinnen vor allem da ich heute Geburtstag habe vielleicht bringt mir das ja glück 

Das spiel sieht sehr Interessant aus und ein 27 Zoll Monitor ist schon was echt schickes zu verlosen *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Hannibal89 (9. August 2011)

Der 27er würde mir gefallen


----------



## Gwath (9. August 2011)

Ich zocke Hellbreed schon seit der beta mit nem alten Monitor. Ein Samsung wär supertoll!


----------



## Broilerfood (9. August 2011)

Teilnahme^^


----------



## InCubati0n (9. August 2011)

Der 27 Zoll Monitor würde auf meinem Schreibtisch sicherlich ein gutes Bild abgeben. Was das T-Shirt angeht, habe ich einige Bedenken, allerdings würde sich mein Bruder höllisch darüber freuen.


----------



## bombastico (9. August 2011)

na den Monitor hätte ich natürlich schon gerne


----------



## V3Rotti (9. August 2011)

Hmm den würd ich mir direkt in die Wand einlassen =D 27" Tapete is auch ma ne Idee ^^
Das spiel sieht fürn Browsergame extrem gut aus! nichso öde und altbacken wie runescape und Konsorten


----------



## realgsus (9. August 2011)

Nice, der würde so gut zu meinem jetzigen Samsung Moni passen 

GL every1.


----------



## LeSolaire (9. August 2011)

Vergesst es, der ist meine!


----------



## xXComesXx (9. August 2011)

wenn ich den monitor hätt wär men bruder wahrscheinlich sehr neidisch


----------



## scoutleader (9. August 2011)

Für 27" brauch ich dann erstmal nen größeren Schreibtisch...


----------



## 1Cruzer (9. August 2011)

Ich würde mich riesig über den Monitor freuen !!

Dann fehlt mir nur noch eine neu Grafikkarte und mein PC ist wieder komplett aufgerüstet...

MfG Cruzer


----------



## Natschlaus (9. August 2011)

Wär schon edel, will schon längern en 27"er.


----------



## DrProof (9. August 2011)

Kommentar?!?!?!
Und das gillt jetzt?


----------



## Tydal (9. August 2011)

So, Gewinnchance gewahrt. 
Und warten...warten...warten...


----------



## Lordex (9. August 2011)

Da ich noch NIE etwas gewonnen habe, wäre es nur Fair wenn ich das Ding bekommen würde


----------



## Sarky (9. August 2011)

Hat schon jemand eine Einladung für die Closed Beta bekommen?


----------



## Unstable (9. August 2011)

Bin sehr gespannt nach dem Spiel!!!


----------



## Ancalagon85 (9. August 2011)

möchte auch gerne gewinnen, der Monitor wäre ein perfekter Ersatz für meinen alten...


----------



## Kaos28 (9. August 2011)

Auch dieses Hack`n`Slay wird sich wohl an Diablo messen müssen...

PS: Der Monitor wäre schon ne feine Sache.....er ist mein Schatzzzzzz


----------



## Adamanthul (9. August 2011)

Eines der wenigen Browserspiel, auf das ich mal gespannt bin.


----------



## Nihiletex (9. August 2011)

Habe nur einen alten 4:3 17". Da wäre etwas neues schon super.


----------



## B3stie (9. August 2011)

Ich brauche diesen Monitor unbedingt!Und Hellbreed spiele ich dann auch darauf!


----------



## Infu (9. August 2011)

Diablo light für zwischendurch? Dabei!


----------



## Elrigh (9. August 2011)

Der neue Trend: Browser-MMOs. Ist schon toll, keine Installation mehr, spielen mit geringen Hardwarevoraussetzungen.
Dumm nur, dass sämtliche von mir getesteten Browser-MMOs - inklusive Hellbreed - mit mobilem Internet (UMTS) so gut wie unspielbar sind.
Das muss besser werden.


----------



## BenRoeser09 (9. August 2011)

Ben Röser hat ein Kommentar hinterlassen^^ 3 Leuten gefällt das xD


----------



## Tapering (9. August 2011)

Könnte ein wirklich gutes Browserspiel werden.
Vor allem ein Game was sich von den Standard-Farmville-Browergeplänkel abhebt und etwas anderes bietet!


----------



## wOJ (9. August 2011)

Erinnert mich bischen an Diablo 3.


----------



## Ilaya (9. August 2011)

Hack'n Slay ohne Zwänge! Awesome. Das dann noch auf so einem geilen Monitor wäre eine Hammer Kombi. Wenn nur der Glücksfaktor nicht wäre  Viel Glück also allen Mitspielern.


----------



## ch0ke (9. August 2011)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## wellenklang (9. August 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## JackTheDipper (9. August 2011)

Sieht nett aus. Wenn es hier jetzt keine "Töte 200000000 XY-Gegner"-Quest gibt, sondern ne schicke Welt (wie Diablo ) bietet, schau ich mal auf jeden Fall rein.


----------



## loelli (9. August 2011)

Ich würde mich natürlich auch über den Monitor freuen.


----------



## TheKtulu (9. August 2011)

woohoo bin dabei... mit Glück brauch ich in Zukunft keine Lupe mehr


----------



## Panth (9. August 2011)

Da ich schon seit Baldurs Gate fast jedes Hack'n-Slay gespielt habe , werde ich auf jeden Fall auch Hellbreed ausprobieren. Wünsch besonders den Entwicklern viel Glück mit ihrem Game und natürlich allen die hier teilnehmen. Keep Gaming : P


----------



## hsmike (9. August 2011)

Sieht für mich aus wie ein neues Dungeon Siege und ich liebe Dungeon Siege  Zwar braucht man für ein Browserspiel nicht so einen großen Monitor denk ich mal aber wenn man Ihn gewinnt is es ja umso toller einen zu haben  Viel Glück allen!!! (Ich würd mich auch freuen  )


----------



## supabuba (9. August 2011)

joa nette Aktion, nehmen würd ich das Ding schon =D


----------



## Peerman (9. August 2011)

coole Sache und netter preis


----------



## k3ll3 (9. August 2011)

cooles spiel und noch besserer monitor, den würde ich nehmen


----------



## Dragonslost (9. August 2011)

jup netter preis find ich auch, mal schauen wie das spiel wird


----------



## vavier (9. August 2011)

netter Monitor fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung


----------



## Nereve (9. August 2011)

Gewinnen tu ich immer gerne


----------



## Tut_Ench (9. August 2011)

Ich glaube ja die versuchen jetzt alle noch panisch ihre Hack&Slays rauszuhauen und Leute zu fangen, bevor Diablo 3 kommt und erstmal keiner mehr ein anderes Hack&Slay anguckt. 
Der Monitor würde sich auf auf meinem Schreibtisch ziemlich gut machen. ^^


----------



## Vordack (9. August 2011)

Ui, schöner Monitor


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (9. August 2011)

intressant...


----------



## Oximoron12345 (9. August 2011)

Der Monitor würd mir zum Diablo 3 zocken schon gefallen


----------



## xe3r (9. August 2011)

Ein sehr schöner Monitor. Viel Glück an alle und viel Spass beim spielen, für die jenigen die in die Beta kommen.


----------



## eOP (9. August 2011)

interessant


----------



## Loschi666 (9. August 2011)

schaut ja interessant aus. Gab es da nicht schonmal ne News drüber? Mit Techdemo zum anspielen? Ich glaub damals hatte ich mich darüber aufgeregt, dass das ne Flash-Engine ist und daher die rechte Maustaste nicht funzt (flashmenü)^^ Aber den Moni hätte ich schon gerne


----------



## JerrY1992 (9. August 2011)

schöner monitor


----------



## smooth1980 (9. August 2011)

Ein sehr feines Gerät das gut meinen alten 19 Zoll LG Flatron ablösen könnte !

MFG Smooth1980


----------



## Loschi666 (9. August 2011)

Loschi666 schrieb:


> schaut ja interessant aus. Gab es da nicht schonmal ne News drüber? Mit Techdemo zum anspielen? Ich glaub damals hatte ich mich darüber aufgeregt, dass das ne Flash-Engine ist und daher die rechte Maustaste nicht funzt (flashmenü)^^ Aber den Moni hätte ich schon gerne



Ok, war nicht Hellbreed. Das war Soulbinder. Sieht aber ähnlich aus


----------



## SpieleKuh (9. August 2011)

Erinnert von der Umgebungsgrafik an Diablo II...gleich mal zocken


----------



## OddEyes (9. August 2011)

Nettes Spiel und klasse Monitor, da will ich meine Chance nicht ungenutzt lassen.


----------



## tobitron (9. August 2011)

Von der Optik her hat es einen gewissen Nostalgiefaktor. Könnte auf so 'nem riesen Monitor recht amüsant aussehen.


----------



## hanni6al (9. August 2011)

Sieht nice aus erinnert mich etwas an Diablo 2, ist sicher ein Blick wert, wenn es released ist!


----------



## HellbillyDeluxe (9. August 2011)

Schicker Monitor, der würde sich bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch sicherlich gut machen


----------



## Nobody187 (9. August 2011)

habe will meiner ist zu klein und alt auch


----------



## Noghri (9. August 2011)

Das wäre das perfekte Spiel, während ich meine Nachtschichten habe.


----------



## BayAreaBanger (9. August 2011)

Blabla-Blubb!


----------



## kiffernase (9. August 2011)

Das Spiel gefällt mir nicht,
aber der Monitor dafür umso mehr 
Da ich sowieso auf Flatscreen umstellen wollte, da meine Röhre nich mehr lange macht
 kommt das Gewinnspiel sehr gelegen.


----------



## Greever (9. August 2011)

Erinnert mich ein wenig an Baldur's Gate (Optik). Damals viiiele Stunden daran verbracht.  Ebenso natürlich die bekannten Hack'n Slay Spiele. Für mich auf jeden Fall ein Favorit!


----------



## Netharok (9. August 2011)

Juhu endlich ein diablo clon für den browser den ich im büro zocken kann xD


----------



## Loki2643 (9. August 2011)

Es reicht also ein einfacher Kommentar? Da muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen... *g* Und der Monitor hat schon was, dass muss man zugeben...


----------



## wickedinsane (9. August 2011)

Für ein Browsergame sieht Hellbreed schonmal nicht schlecht aus, mit dem 27" bestimmt noch besser


----------



## krovvy (9. August 2011)

für den preis, fange ich es vielleicht an zu spielen =D


----------



## O-cean (9. August 2011)

Na dann fordere auch ich hiermit mein Glück heraus.


----------



## Joerg2 (9. August 2011)

Na da versuche ich doch mein Glück !


----------



## Nand (9. August 2011)

Das Game fand ich schon immer interessant, dass es mir jetzt noch einen neuen Bildschirm bescheren könnte ist natürlich klasse. Vor allem weil ich noch nen alten Samsung 4:3 benutze


----------



## 42Johannes (9. August 2011)

Na dann nehm ich auch mal an der verlosung teil.


----------



## Technohead (9. August 2011)

Hellbreed ist schon tolles Spiel ^^, und ich hab zwei Daumen zum drücken!


----------



## wadafag (9. August 2011)

da ich e keinen hd bildschirm habe mach ich mal mit


----------



## Extremrasingan (9. August 2011)

Mitglied


----------



## PhaDlaDy (9. August 2011)

Mein alter Samsung ist vor kurzen kaputt gegangen, daher könnte ich wirklich einen neuen gebrauchen, bin immer noch mit nem 19 Zoll unterwegs 

Das Spiel sieht auch sehr gut aus, Browserspiele werden immer besser!


----------



## rasgul (9. August 2011)

jup bin auch dabei


----------



## 1Jan1 (9. August 2011)

Prost Kinders! Auf mein Glück!


----------



## BladeBMMF (9. August 2011)

Super!! Ein Browsergame mit etwas Baldur's Gate feeling.Sieht schonmal gut aus hab mich gleich zur Beta angemeldet.
Und auf einem 27 Zöller Rockt das Game bestimmt mehr als auf meinem 19 Zöller.


----------



## 8472 (9. August 2011)

dieses schicke gerät könnte gern meinen sich immernoch in gebrauch befindlichen röhrenmoni ablösen...


----------



## FlipSt4r (9. August 2011)

Das ist ein Kommentar unter dieser Meldung <-----


----------



## Netharok (9. August 2011)

sehr nett endlich ein spiel das mir gefallen könnte :>


----------



## Kurbeltoaster (9. August 2011)

Das Glücksrad dreht sich.....


----------



## Gandja161 (9. August 2011)

Sehr schön ein 27 Zöller !


----------



## pyrobahne (9. August 2011)

Der würde sich auch gut auf meinem Schreibtisch machen!


----------



## nullskill (9. August 2011)

zur hölle mit meinem 23er - ich brauche 27" infernalisch große gaming optik!


----------



## Technohead (9. August 2011)

Mir gefällt das Spiel  und habe bock aufs Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Sylkit (9. August 2011)

Das Game ist so fett!
Ich habe am 4.7. meinen B-Key bekommen und seit dem hör ich (fast) gar nicht mehr auf zu zocken! Es macht fun, geile Grafik und Sound!
Hoffe da kommt noch einiges dazu! Also immer weiter so Hellbreed - Team

Und ik will son Shirt! 


Sylkit ( Jägerin in den Ländereien von Manjuri )


----------



## roli90 (9. August 2011)

Bin momentan eh auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor


----------



## pdbayern (9. August 2011)

Sieht nice aus das Game. Und das Display ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten. Danke PC Games!


----------



## blacky1985 (9. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus das Game ^^


----------



## ArneOldStar (9. August 2011)

Errinnert mich ein wenig an das gute alte Titan Quest gemixt mit Diablo 2. Könnte gut werden.


----------



## jolion (9. August 2011)

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf das spiel, gameforge kann was!
Der Bildschirm wäre dafür natürlich klasse .


----------



## MaM97 (9. August 2011)

sieht hübsch aus.. und ich kann n neuen monitor gebrauchen! ^^


----------



## conaly (9. August 2011)

Das wäre mal ein Grund sich von meinem 19"-SyncMaster zu trennen


----------



## Kagawa (9. August 2011)

Wow ! 27 Zoll von Samsung 
pcgames ftw!


----------



## McDrake (9. August 2011)

Ich mach normalerweise bei sowas nicht mit.
Aber wir bräuchten einfach nen neuen Monitor


----------



## Janz (9. August 2011)

Interessantes Spiel und genau passend jetzt wo mein alter Monitor ab und an nur noch flackert


----------



## Mortl01 (9. August 2011)

Passt bestimmt toll zu meinem anderen 27" Teil von Samsung...


----------



## toxin (9. August 2011)

Ich bin noch skeptisch. Es gibt ja noch nichts Vergleichbares im Browser. Und QuakeLive hat gezeigt, dass man sich damit ordentlich ins Minus wirtschaften kann. Aber ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Hellbreed beweist, wie man es besser macht.


----------



## Corvi (9. August 2011)

über so nen monitor würd ich mich schon sehr freuen


----------



## micar (9. August 2011)

ich stehe mehr auf das schlüsselband - sowas brauch der moderne geek unbedingt und beim nächsten atomschlag rettet es mir das leben ...


----------



## jerricoo (9. August 2011)

Spiele Hellbreed in der Beta und es macht echt fun. in Gross bestimmt noch mehr....^^


----------



## ThreeBalls (9. August 2011)

Tolle Sache. Sieht gut aus und hört sich gut an. Wenn jetzt noch die Website von Hellbreed richtig funktionieren würde... 

Den monitor würde ich selbstverständlich gerne in Empfang nehmen. Vielleicht steigt dann auch der WAF Faktor für mein Hobby etwas an, wenn mein dicker 24" Röhren einem schicken TFT weicht und die Madame wieder mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch hat.

PS: WAF = Wife acceptance factor


----------



## Sweetnoob (9. August 2011)

Würd mich über den Monitor freuen!!!


----------



## interlive (9. August 2011)

ich habe kein Bildschirm, schreib das hier blind und brauch denn Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH unbedingt.


----------



## Caradon (9. August 2011)

Das ist mal eine nette Aktion! 

Die Hellbreed Beta macht aber nur bei einer schnellen Internetleitung wirklich Spaß, da hat man als Landei leider ein wenig die A**-Karte gezogen^^


----------



## BlindKing (9. August 2011)

*haben will* ^^
Und super geniales Game! Zumindest für jeden der Diablo geliebt hat !!


----------



## Trumpfass (9. August 2011)

Nice, muss die beta auch mal antesten


----------



## shimmyrot (9. August 2011)

Dritte Klasse ist der Mauerbrecher ... interessanter Name.


----------



## schattenlord98 (9. August 2011)

So viele Gewinnspiele in der letzten Zeit, vieleicht bekomm ich dann auch mal was^^


----------



## KstK (9. August 2011)

Mein Bildschirm is nur ein 23er  gegen nen 27er Samsung hätte ich nichts dagegen.
Umso größer umso besser.

Mfg


----------



## Smokk (9. August 2011)

Wow für soetwas meld ich mich sogar an.


----------



## MiSt (9. August 2011)

schöne überbrückung bis diablo 3


----------



## jensscholz (9. August 2011)

* mitmach * 

P.S.: Hauptsache, Username und Passwort offen per Mail verschickt. seid ihr noch ganz dicht?


----------



## Jaga1035 (9. August 2011)

sieht cool aus! und der monitor wäre natürlich der hammer


----------



## GuyCD (9. August 2011)

Joa....das Spiel sieht schon gut aus.. und auf dem 27"er bestimmt noch detailierter ^^


----------



## makke12345 (9. August 2011)

Ich mach dann ma mit ne


----------



## WapitiBrot (9. August 2011)

Joar, ich mach mal mit.  
Vielleicht  wirds ja sogar besser als Diablo 3. Nicht von der Optik aber vom Spielgefühl aus her.


----------



## cgee (9. August 2011)

Das Spiel ist wirklich sehr gut gemacht!
Nicht vergleichbar wie ein "normales" Rollenspiel via Client, ABER als Browsergame welches in flash programmiert wurde ist es echt das Beste zur Zeit auf dem Markt.
GameForge bringt in nächster Zeit nur noch solche Kracher raus! Respekt!


----------



## Bastric (9. August 2011)

der würde sich auch gut auf meinem schreibtisch machen


----------



## GamerTDo (9. August 2011)

Ich will diesen Monitor haben..


----------



## spexx18 (9. August 2011)

nice. Da mach ich doch auch mal mit


----------



## Fohley (9. August 2011)

Tja auch ich will dann mal mein Glück versuchen^^


----------



## zetigeist (9. August 2011)

sieht ganz ok aus für n browser game .... mal sehn was bei rauskommt 
konnte leider keinen beta key ergattern 
netter Monitor


----------



## jaegermeistermiketta (9. August 2011)

bin auch dabei


----------



## tekkermarc (9. August 2011)

wollt mir schon lange nen neuen holen, Hellbreed muss man mal schauen obs die Zeit bis Diablo 3 überbrücken kann


----------



## dennisz0 (9. August 2011)

Haben will  So ein 27* Monitor macht sich bestimmt gut auf meinem Tisch


----------



## ChrisSilver73 (9. August 2011)

Ich will


----------



## Excelsior07 (9. August 2011)

Den Monitor nehm ich gern...Das Spiel sieht auch interessant aus


----------



## Tr3x (9. August 2011)

hmm so ein gewinn reizt doch jeden


----------



## KamikazeReh (9. August 2011)

ich mach auch mal mit


----------



## stevie195 (9. August 2011)

der wärs doch


----------



## Daniel2040 (9. August 2011)

ich mach auch mal mit


----------



## KingRaKz65 (9. August 2011)

ich freu mich schon auf hellbreed ob ich den monitor bekomme oder nicht  das spiel ist einfach der hammer !


----------



## dunkelhayt (9. August 2011)

... also wenn man sich gerade registriert hat, kann man auch gleich hier mitmachen.


----------



## WoronNOX (9. August 2011)

bin schon fleißig am zocken.. Game macht echt spass!!


----------



## Krendel (9. August 2011)

Interessant. Probiere mal das spiel aus und mache beim gewinnspiel mit!


----------



## ScHuX (9. August 2011)

Mitmachen kostet ja nichts! Danke PCGH


----------



## wikingpaintworks (9. August 2011)

Bin seit einiger Zeit Spieler in der Beta. Macht definitiv Laune und dafür daß es im Browser läuft, ist es zügig und schaut auch nett aus! Warte gespannt auf die finale version!


----------



## rok780 (9. August 2011)

Ein 27 Zoll großen Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, das wäre was für mich


----------



## Jc-Denton998 (9. August 2011)

WAs denn für'n Kommentar?


----------



## mar1k (9. August 2011)

Dann mache ich mal mit


----------



## Noiize (9. August 2011)

so für mich als Begrüßungsgeschenk als Neuankömmling in der Community - joah das wär doch nett


----------



## jojo1655 (9. August 2011)

Könnte ich gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Diablo15 (9. August 2011)

*Kommentar-da-lass*
Aber das Spiel ist schon recht lustig, macht im Browser auf jeden Fall ordentlich Spaß


----------



## Darlow (9. August 2011)

Geronimo!


----------



## jo0 (9. August 2011)

Ich versuche es auch mal!
Danke PCGames und Gameforge.


----------



## Flo1409 (9. August 2011)

Sieht interessant aus ,  werde mich für die Beta anmelden


----------



## JohnB3 (9. August 2011)

Mitmachen schadet nicht oder ?


----------



## Maison55 (9. August 2011)

schwitzend die Däumchen drück...


----------



## Benerohnie (9. August 2011)

Meine Grafikkarte ist zwar kaputt, aber versuchen tu ichs trotzdem mal


----------



## warbrain (9. August 2011)

Mitmach!


----------



## Zur (9. August 2011)

Nette Aktion!


----------



## Birdynator (9. August 2011)

-Nachricht hinterlass um vielleicht den epischen Samsung zu gewinnen-


----------



## fatal-illusion (9. August 2011)

Nicht, dass man sich Hoffnung machen würde, aber die stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt....   Aktion im Übrigen.


----------



## Adihash1337 (9. August 2011)

Das letzte Gewinnspiel, bei dem man einen Schrei für Morleth einschicken sollte, fand ich sehr amüsant, das mittlerweile die Beta gestartet hat, hab ich aber leider verpasst.

Die Bildschirme von Samsung kann ich nur empfehlen und die 1ms schnelle Reaktionszeit findet man selten. Wer also auf der Suche nach nem großen Bildschirm ist und den hier nicht ergattern kann sollte mal auf Amazon vorbei schauen. Dort ist er momentan nämlich im Angebot


----------



## 30-06LA (9. August 2011)

Da versuche ich doch auch mal mein Glück.


----------



## Hirnschlacht (9. August 2011)

Ein neuer screen zur neuen Wohnung würde gut passen. 
Drück euch dennoch allen die Daumen


----------



## MixXxKilla (9. August 2011)

Facebook Seite und Homepage besucht und geliked! Hoffe mal das ich diesmal ein wenig Glück habe


----------



## Bronska (9. August 2011)

Coole Aktion!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (9. August 2011)

Muss ich eig hier dann nur ne Kommetar abgeben (hiermit gemacht) oder auch die Seite liken etc.? (auch gemacht)


----------



## KaltZone (9. August 2011)

Fesselt mich leider nicht so sehr. da war D2 schon besser. Leichter Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch eben. Der die Wartezeit auf D3 verkürzt.


----------



## Falkaracho (9. August 2011)

Ja so ein neuer Monitor wär schon fein   "I Like"


----------



## Cornholio04 (9. August 2011)

<Kommentar>


----------



## HARDY92 (9. August 2011)

Das Spiel wird 100% sehr gut werden! Toll das ihr dieses Gewinnspiel ins Leben gerufen habt! Dankeschön dafür und viel viel Glück den anderen die an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen!


----------



## Chilius (9. August 2011)

Super Gewinnspiel!!!!


----------



## judoka (9. August 2011)

ja, ich brauche einen externen Monitor


----------



## kijochi (9. August 2011)

sehr viel n1, haben will


----------



## JoKoRn13 (9. August 2011)

Ich freue mich auf das Spiel und hoffentlich auch auf den Gewinn  
Mfg 
JoKoRn


----------



## hege76 (9. August 2011)

27 zoll lecker, thx


----------



## Ratte320 (9. August 2011)

Finde die Entwicklung, immer mehr Spiele im Browser spielen zu können super - so ist man nicht unbedingt auf eine PC festgelegt und kann ggf. unterwegs auch mal auf einem anderen OS spielen.


----------



## JangoTheSlayer (9. August 2011)

die beta ist schon ganz n1


----------



## zogger (9. August 2011)

Der Monitor würde wunderbar zu meinem Samsung-Fernseher passen 
Das Spiel sieht auch ganz gut aus -für ein Browserspiel.


----------



## Madrabour (9. August 2011)

Hack'n Slay-Browser-Spiele scheinen ja demnächst einige zu erscheinen. Das scheint mir ganz interessant, Hellbreed werde ich sicher auch mal antesten!


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. August 2011)

ein 27er könnt ich gebrauchen, mein 24er wird mir langsam zu klein


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (9. August 2011)

Über den 27° würd ich mich schon freuen!


----------



## Ch3ckor (9. August 2011)

Würde mich über beides freuen...an der Closed Beta und dem Monitor 
Dann kann ich endlich mal meine Röhre loswerden...


----------



## AzraelDawn (9. August 2011)

Naaa ist ja schnuckelig der monitor.^^

bin gespannt wie langs noch dauert bis die ersten richtig fetten 3d games nurnoch im browser laufen, geht ja in letzter zeit echt fix voran mit der entwicklung.


----------



## Crizpy (9. August 2011)

also so ein monitor der HD fähig wollte ich schon immer haben ^^ ,
und hab auch am anfang gedacht ich müsste zum spielen erst mal 2GB downloaden um das spiel zu spielen, aber als browsergame das keine schnelle verbindung benötigt ist es echt gut


----------



## dertobi666 (9. August 2011)

Würde sich sicherlich perfekt auf meinem Computertisch machen so ein schmuckes Ding! Natürlich würde ich auch als aller Erstes ein tolles Browsergame wie Hellbreed auf einem 27" Monitor genießen ;D


----------



## bigsnake810 (9. August 2011)

Ich bräuchte langsam mal wieder einen neuen Bildschirm, meiner ist schon 5 Jahre alt. :/


----------



## Jester616 (9. August 2011)

27 Zoll klingt ja schon reichlich interessant


----------



## Anderson123 (9. August 2011)

Mitglied


----------



## pcfun (9. August 2011)

Der Monitor hat was. Und ich mus auch sagen, dass mir die Entwicklung von Browsergames gut gefällt. Da gibts inzwischen wirklich qualtativ hochwertige Spiele.


----------



## Kolorbon (9. August 2011)

Mhm, lecker, ein neuer Bildschirm.
Könnte ich wirklich gebrauchen, meiner ist schon zu alt.


----------



## sadrac (9. August 2011)

wie toll könnte man da hellbreed spielen und noch im netz nebenbei surfen <3


----------



## Katana2k2 (9. August 2011)

nettes Teil top für Hellbreed dann


----------



## Sorehead (9. August 2011)

Jou, die Glotze würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## MFoerstie (9. August 2011)

Is schon ein geiles Teil


----------



## TIEbreaker (9. August 2011)

bin mal gespannt ob dieses gewinnspiel besser funktioniert als das vorherige ôÔ

nimmt man auch mit negativen kommentaren am gewinnspiel teil? würd sich gut in die kleine bildschirmfamilie einreihen, so als stiefmutter 27 zoll zu papa 42 zoll und sohnemann 23 zoll xD xD xD


----------



## Schneimi (9. August 2011)

hab schon seit lägerm überlegt mir nen ersatz für meinen alten zuzulegen


----------



## darkw0lven (9. August 2011)

geiles teil, kann bestimmt alles gut drauf zocken


----------



## Phoenix172 (9. August 2011)

Hi, könnte ein neuen Monitor sehr gut gebrauchen.


----------



## CHillout200 (9. August 2011)

Der Bildschirm ist auf jeden Fall eine super Wahl... 
Ich kannte das Spiel bislang noch nicht, aber das wird sich jetzt ändern :p (hoffentlich haben Neuankömmlinge die gleichen Karten wie Alpha/Beta-Veteranen)


----------



## toxrocks (9. August 2011)

Browsergames verschlingen einfach zuviel Zeit.  Aber ansonsten eine nette Idee, auf das Game aufmerksam zu machen. Ich werde es mir anschauen.


----------



## nonameguy (9. August 2011)

Den Bildschirm könnte man durchaus gebrauchen. Und das Spiel wird sich auch mal angeschaut.


----------



## XiT2LiFe (9. August 2011)

Woohoo,

ein neuer Bildschrim das wäre doch echt mal was 
Da bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt...


----------



## DonFab (9. August 2011)

Sieht erst mal interessant aus, suche zur Zeit nach einem Spiel, dass ich entspannt beim Podcast hören zocken kann, ich werde mal reinschauen.


----------



## chbdiablo (9. August 2011)

Ich fand Browserspiele bisher ziemlich uninteressant und die wenigen, die ich tatsächlich probiert habe hab ich recht schnell wieder sein lassen.
Vielleicht schafft es Hellbreed ja, da die Messlatte eine Stufe höher zu setzten


----------



## majorjk1992 (9. August 2011)

das wäre echt mal cool was zu gewinnen


----------



## Nemesos (9. August 2011)

Interessantes Spiel, allerdings ist auch hier wie bei jedem Browserspiel die Frage, wieviel Geld man erst in Zusatzitems investieren muss, um vernünftig spielen zu können...


----------



## r0k81 (9. August 2011)

willll auch haben *grins*


----------



## Fleckenjim (9. August 2011)

Nettes Teil könnt ich gebrauchen!


----------



## Sabcoll (9. August 2011)

Hatte den 24" mit HD Receiver. War mir zu klein. Jetzt warte ich doch ab, ob ich hier nicht gewinne


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. August 2011)

Na da wäre ich doch dabei. 
Würde mich freuen.


----------



## thedivinity (9. August 2011)

Da mein Monitor langsam aber sicher abraucht und mich mit Pixelfehlern bestraft die vorher nicht da waren, wäre ein neuer ganz schön


----------



## ExeCuter (9. August 2011)

27"... Dann lohnt sich wenigstens der Umstieg auf einen neuen Rechner. Kann ich den PCGH-PC mit 27" vernünftig ausreizen? ;p


----------



## Piri92 (9. August 2011)

27 Zoll sind doch genau richtig  Liebäugele ich schon lange mit..ALSO HER MIT DER SCHEISSE 

viel Glück den Andern ^^


----------



## Sky117 (9. August 2011)

27", gerne


----------



## Black_PC (9. August 2011)

Schon recht groß, aber dann schieb ich den Monitor halt ein Stück weiter nach hinten.


----------



## usul70 (9. August 2011)

Das Spiel ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, aber der Monitor wäre besser.


----------



## Smuggler (9. August 2011)

Och, wer würde da nein sagen.


----------



## Tinelonce (9. August 2011)

Wie GEIL!


----------



## Chefkoch12310 (9. August 2011)

27" nicht schlecht... hät ich gerne


----------



## Melonenhund (9. August 2011)

Na da schreibt man doch gerne ein Kommentar


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2011)

11 Seiten Kommentare schon? na, da will ich nicht fehlen und auch gewinnen mögen .. tun ... am Hoffen sein ... oder so.


----------



## klarschiff (9. August 2011)

will auch gewinnen


----------



## qualle86 (9. August 2011)

Da gibts nun aber wirklich nichts zu kommentieren. ^^


----------



## Strellook (9. August 2011)

Nehmt Mich!
Ich bin der Auserwählte.


----------



## Galadra (9. August 2011)

Gewinne? WO? Da bin ich sofort dabei!


----------



## ILGWS (9. August 2011)

Ich tippe auf 231.


----------



## budzu (9. August 2011)

bitte, bitte, mein Monitor ist vor kurzem verstorben (((


----------



## Lalles (9. August 2011)

kein Bedarf.....Bazinga


----------



## Sash12 (9. August 2011)

Immer her mit dem Teil


----------



## Corbanx (9. August 2011)

nehm' ich : )


----------



## Dragonsclaw2nd (9. August 2011)

Jo den hätte man gerne


----------



## matris (9. August 2011)

Los gehts


----------



## sparco99delux (9. August 2011)

Da sag ich nicht nein! So ein schmucker neuer Monitor wäre schon nett


----------



## Jego (9. August 2011)

Würd sich gut in meiner neuen Wohnung machen


----------



## DDancer (9. August 2011)

Da ich eh vorhabe von Lappi wieder auf nen vernünftigen Rechner umzusteigen. Dickes Need.


----------



## Braanan (9. August 2011)

Brauchbar als 2t Monitor


----------



## wotanes (9. August 2011)

Der Monitor wäre super, dann müsste ich nicht mehr länger in die Röhre gucken.


----------



## Gordred (9. August 2011)

Wie Passend wo mein 2. Monitor grade den Geist aufgegeben hat...


----------



## Dadelius (9. August 2011)

wow dann könnt ich endlich meinen 17" tft in rente schicken


----------



## sovereign85 (9. August 2011)

Mein Notebook hat ein mini-Display. Ähnelt eher eine Briefmarke als einem Display. Der Monitor käme mir sehr gelegen.


----------



## Rhiana (9. August 2011)

So einen schönen Monitor könnte ich wirklich gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Antifuss (9. August 2011)

Wäre echt schön so ein Monitor!


----------



## Pfrintn (9. August 2011)

Oh ja, könnt ich dringend brauchen


----------



## hagren (9. August 2011)

Ein schöner Monitor, damit könnte mein Blu-Ray Laufwerk endlich auskosten


----------



## The-The (9. August 2011)

Ich glaub ich hab mich verliebt


----------



## Honoris (9. August 2011)

geiles Teil xD


----------



## tobyte (9. August 2011)

Beeindruckend, was mittlerweile alles "nur" im Browser möglich ist!


----------



## Eugen95 (9. August 2011)

das würde meine ps3 freuen


----------



## sickboxx (9. August 2011)

Ich möchte Weltensplitter besuchen ... mit einem tollen Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH


----------



## inyaff (9. August 2011)

Hellbreed erinnert mich einwenig an Diablo


----------



## mp3fan2000 (9. August 2011)

Na das Spiel erinnert ja mal sehr an Diablo.  Soll wahrscheinlich auch so sein. 

Also den Monitor würde ich sehr gern nehmen, spare sowieso gerade auf einen 27"er. Das wäre doch mal der Jackpot. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist natürlich gering aber naja man denkt ja immer vielleicht bin ich mal der Glückliche.


----------



## Yoshio (9. August 2011)

Die Musik zum Video auf der Homepage ist schon mal ziemlich fetzig!
Wenn das Spiel entsprechend wird, kann man gutes hoffen! Aber dann will ich natürlich auch mehr sehen als jetzt!


----------



## Quackelticki (9. August 2011)

Hey, der Monitor würde perfekt die Farbe meiner Augen betonen!


----------



## willkeinen (9. August 2011)

Sieht ganz nett aus das Game  und so ein schicker Monitor würde sich gut auf meinem Schreibtisch machen


----------



## tammer (9. August 2011)

Ja sieht sehr interessant aus, da ich kaum die letzten Monate gezockt habe, wäre das perfekt für mich mehr zu spielen


----------



## Artaxerxes (10. August 2011)

Monitor


----------



## tuvok86 (10. August 2011)

könnte den schon gut gebrauchen !


----------



## Abow (10. August 2011)

cooles gewinnspiel


----------



## Konov (10. August 2011)

Mal schauen was bei rum kommt!


----------



## Varroc (10. August 2011)

Möge ein Kommentar gewinnen =D


----------



## P1ax (10. August 2011)

ja


----------



## Comodo2000 (10. August 2011)

1-2-3 bin dabei.


----------



## Longinos (10. August 2011)

Ja das wäre schon schön so ein 27 Zoll Monitor zu gewinnen!


----------



## Atax (10. August 2011)

Finde, dass irgendwie strange woher wissen die, dass ich auch auf den anderen beiden Seiten war? Und will auch!, hab nämlich zz keinen Monitor


----------



## Kimonex (10. August 2011)

Das nenne ich mal einfach Bedingungen.


----------



## Walker212 (10. August 2011)

Wäre echt toll den Bildschirm zu gewinnen - ich bekomme endlich wieder einen neuen Desktop - Pc und der Bildschirm würde perfekt dazu passen .

mfg Walker212


----------



## Maschiach (10. August 2011)

Also das Spiel sieht ja wirklich interessant aus, hab mich mal direkt angemeldet um das Probe zu spielen. Sollte nur vermutlich einen schnellen Release forcieren, damit nicht bereits Torchlight 2 und/oder Diablo 3 die ganze Zielgruppe abgegrast hat...

Ach ja, über den tollen Monitor würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen


----------



## Maviee (10. August 2011)

Vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück mit dem Monitor  Würd mich freuen!


----------



## MasterIChief (10. August 2011)

Würde mich sehr über dem Bildschirm freuen <3


----------



## snoopy1979 (10. August 2011)

das wär was so nen riesen monitor mein eigen nennen zu dürfen.vielleicht hab ich ja glück


----------



## L4ZYB0N3thefirst (10. August 2011)

Toller Bildschirm! Würde ich sehr, sehr gerne haben!


----------



## Thethingagain (10. August 2011)

Lecker, der LCD würd gerade noch auf meinen Schreibtisch passen... Und Hellbreed als Wartesnack für Diablo 3...


----------



## pepper31 (10. August 2011)

Es wäre mir eine Ehre solch einen Monitor mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen


----------



## abaddon215 (10. August 2011)

Ich würde echt gerne Hellbreed auf diesem schnuckeligen neuen großen Moni zocken können. Hoffentlich wird der Traum war...


----------



## ApuCalypso (10. August 2011)

Gibt's zu dem Monitor auch direkt nen Rabattgutschein von ikea für den größeren Schreibtisch ??


----------



## cysolian (10. August 2011)

wann kommt Hellbreed raus ?


----------



## FourOfTwelve (10. August 2011)

Freue mich schon riesig auf Hellbreed!  Der Monitor würde perfekt auf meinen Schreibtisch passen.


----------



## Ken-Master (10. August 2011)

Coole Sache, freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Runtanplan (10. August 2011)

Ich möchte auch beim Gewinnspiel dabei sein ;P


----------



## Schmauch1970 (10. August 2011)

Yo, das wäre ne gute Sache, Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch wäre vorhanden. lol


----------



## AlvarAalto (10. August 2011)

Gleich mal für die Closed-Beta vorangemeldet .


----------



## EQGruftie (10. August 2011)

Mit diesem Kommentar, nehme ich am angegebenen Gewinnspiel teil.


----------



## Lyons (10. August 2011)

Nettes Gerät.


----------



## Glasmesser (10. August 2011)

sieht doch ganz gut aus. wartezeit bis diablo3 kann also getrost als verkürzt betrachtet werden


----------



## sunny69 (10. August 2011)

Der Würde meinem Arbeitsplatz aber sehr gut stehen


----------



## PeddyPeoples (10. August 2011)

mein alter sony 19" machts glaube nicht mehr lange, dickes need viel glück wünsch ich mal allen beim gewinnspiel.


----------



## TrenorSedey (10. August 2011)

Hellbreed wird ein cooles Hack`n`Slay...außerdem gibt's dort tolle Barbarenbrüller und Kriegerschreie


----------



## BrokenMindMind (10. August 2011)

Freue mich schon darauf!


----------



## Briareos (10. August 2011)

Aussehen tut's ganz gut und könnte wirklich ein gutes Spiel werden. Allerdings bin ich schon mal ganz gespannt auf das Finanzierungsmodell. Und was den Monitor anbelangt ... sieht ebenfalls gut aus und ich würde mich auch nicht vor den damit verbundenen Umbauten in meinem Arbeitszimmer drücken.^^


----------



## nakolium (10. August 2011)

Zu dem Monitor würd ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## Parsec (10. August 2011)

Ist ja fast schon zu groß.


----------



## oLaZ (10. August 2011)

Cooles Game, Cooler Bildschirm. Was will man mehr^^


----------



## egl (10. August 2011)

ein kommentar  schaut ja ganz gut aus das teil


----------



## vollspack (10. August 2011)

need 27", passt perfekt zur neuen 560ti


----------



## CTMID (10. August 2011)

Win win win win win!


----------



## Tarem (10. August 2011)

blub


----------



## tombr86 (10. August 2011)

*Kommentar*


----------



## K-on-road (10. August 2011)

27" ist mehr als ausreichend. Suche schon länger einen Monitor.


----------



## MrOdie (10. August 2011)

Nach jahrelanger Zockerei auf einem 42Zoll Bildschirm, bekomme ich so langsam Augenkrebz und würde mich gerne um nen kleineren freuen.


----------



## Bynare (10. August 2011)

Mit 'nem 27-Zöller findet man endlich Equipment in Lebensgröße


----------



## Majala (10. August 2011)

Hell, yes!


----------



## R9bb3 (10. August 2011)

Obwohl ich glaube, dass 27" viel zu groß für meinen Schreibtisch ist werd ich trotzdem mal teilnehmen...


----------



## faust8 (10. August 2011)

Taugt!


----------



## Schlapp (10. August 2011)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## konihan (10. August 2011)

27" ?? das ist ja 8" mehr als mein Aktueller


----------



## Josepherus (10. August 2011)

Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## rainers (10. August 2011)

Nett, dann hab ich neben meinem 28 Zoll (HG281D) noch nen kleinen Bruder


----------



## as1205 (10. August 2011)

Der 27 Zoll große Samsung-Bildschirm ist toll und ich würde mich sehr freuen, den zu gewinnen !!!


----------



## krazyking (10. August 2011)

Da sind wa dabei!


----------



## schmoki (10. August 2011)

ist das da nen baseball Schläger bei dem Merchandising-Paket?


----------



## Crazyberzerk (10. August 2011)

Erinnert an Diablo2 von manchen Screenshots her.
Ob es auch das richtige Feeling haben wird .


----------



## NoOath (10. August 2011)

Natürlich bin ich dabei^^


----------



## Aparo (10. August 2011)

Ich brauch dringend nen neuen Monitor... Dieser 4:3 17" Monitor machts nicht mehr lange ...


----------



## Puggy (10. August 2011)

Ich will den Monitor !


----------



## Reltal (10. August 2011)

Da bin ich dabei.... ein neuer Bildschirm  ... warum nicht


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (10. August 2011)

Ein Königreich für einen neuen Monitor! I would be very pleased!!!


----------



## FPS-Freak (10. August 2011)

Wow, das Ding ist ja so groß wie mein Fernseher


----------



## cecco-de (10. August 2011)

... Los gehts... mal schauen wie so ein Browserdiablo ist...
@aparo ---> die Dinger halten ewig...


----------



## sba (10. August 2011)

Eine neue Monitor ist immer etwas schönes.


----------



## G-Lord (10. August 2011)

Versuche mein Glück auch 
Denke, dass das Diablo-Prinzip im Browser durchaus funktionieren könnte, besonders für Spieler die nur kurz 15 Minuten spielen wollen.


----------



## Diced (10. August 2011)

Wirklich schöner Monitor. Das Spiel sieht interessant aus!


----------



## Stilgar (10. August 2011)

Den würde ich nicht von der Bettkante schubsen!


----------



## TheWieschnefskie (10. August 2011)

Das Spiel sieht nicht schlecht aus. Der Monitor auch nicht, ^^


----------



## HOTBLACK (10. August 2011)

Dramaturgische Trailermucke...  . 
Ich werd das Game mal bei gelegenheit antesten.


----------



## Freiwelt (10. August 2011)

Dann hätte ich endlich mal einen ordentlichen Monitor


----------



## Aphollo (10. August 2011)

Das ist ja sehr nett. Ich hoffe mal das ich den Monitor abstauben kann.


----------



## natsen (10. August 2011)

Das Spiel sieht auf jeden fall interessant aus, sicher eine gute Diablo Alternative und der Gamer-Monitor wäre einfach nur perfekt für mich... ein Traum den ich mir nicht leisten kann.


----------



## Artemisj (10. August 2011)

ich warte schon ewig auf das game. endlich mal ein hack & slay was man auch im büro genießen kann. und mit dem monitor für zuhause wäre das natürlich bombastisch


----------



## Jeggred (10. August 2011)

Ok, für nen Browser-D2/1?/3?!-Clon nicht mal so häßlich, mal gucken ob das Gameplay taugt. Nichts desto trotz vielleicht nicht das Cleverste so nen Titel, mit D3 als Damokles-Schwert über dem Kopf zu starten...

Ach ja, und den Monitor hätt ich auch gerne.


----------



## HoloDuke2099 (10. August 2011)

Lechz!


----------



## zaran (10. August 2011)

Na da schließe ich mich doch an...so einen Monitor kann man schon gebrauchen


----------



## Julika15 (10. August 2011)

Klasse Spiel und super Preise!


----------



## Ravenclaw85 (10. August 2011)

Ich mag das Hintergrundbild auf der Homepage und der Trailer auf Facebook sieht interessant aus. Dem Spiel werde ich definitiv eine Chance geben. Und wenn ich dazu noch den Monitor gewinne werd ich jeden Tag eine gute Tag vollbringen


----------



## Ravenclaw85 (10. August 2011)

Ravenclaw85 schrieb:


> Ich mag das Hintergrundbild auf der Homepage und der Trailer auf Facebook sieht interessant aus. Dem Spiel werde ich definitiv eine Chance geben. Und wenn ich dazu noch den Monitor gewinne werd ich jeden Tag eine gute Tag vollbringen


 jeden Tag eine gute Tat*


----------



## pan99 (10. August 2011)

Schicker Monitor. Das Spiel sieht dagegen eher uninteressant aus.


----------



## X3niC (10. August 2011)

Hmm sehr hübsch!Gefällt mir also der Monitor^^


----------



## 666-THEVIL (10. August 2011)

Sieht nett aus also der Monitor


----------



## salemue (10. August 2011)

Der Monitor würde sich auf meinem Schreibtisch wohlfühlen. Und wenn erst das Spiel darauf läuft.
Man mag gar nicht dran denken wie schön das nur wär.


----------



## ticktick (10. August 2011)

der Monitor sieht super schick aus


----------



## donvanatta (10. August 2011)

Den hätte ich gern !


----------



## salemue (10. August 2011)

Echt geiler Monitor.


----------



## albatou (10. August 2011)

Wenn ich Freitag endlich mal wieder I-net habe, werde ich das Spiel mal antesten. Mag spiele die wie Diablo und Co aufgebaut sind


----------



## semele (10. August 2011)

wow! cooler Gewinn!


----------



## Flo66R6 (10. August 2011)

Also einen neuen Monitor könnte ich auch brauchen  Drücke allen die Daumen!

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## craecker (10. August 2011)

der würde sich ganz gut auf meinen Schreibtisch zum zocken machen


----------



## HoratioCane (10. August 2011)

Einen neuen Monitor, vor allem als Gewinn und damit umsonst, könnte ja wohl jeder gebrauchen


----------



## Yojinj (10. August 2011)

Einfach einen Kommentar hinterlassen, nun wieso nicht. Glaube nur die wo zu viel Geld haben können auf einen Monitor umsonst verzichten. Hellbreed hingegen scheint mehr in Richtung Oldskool Look zu gehen, mal schlau machen darüber.


----------



## Paconito (10. August 2011)

Nehm` ich gerne mit, Danke!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (10. August 2011)

Mach ich doch glatt auch. 

Mh kann man das als Alternative zu Diablo 3 nehmen?


----------



## marcikun (10. August 2011)

Dank der schnellen Reaktionszeit des Bildschirms, würde ich keinen Gegner mehr in Hellbreed verpassen! Gute Sache!


----------



## CoA-Labaer (10. August 2011)

Hehehe, bei den Teilnahmebedingungen könnte auch jemand gewinnen, der hier "Scheißspiel" drunterschreibt  
Zum Spiel: ich habe momentan keine Lust auf die Beta (bin schon in zu vielen drin und mache dort auch schon zu wenig. Ich finde, wenn man schon in einer Beta ist sollte man auch bemüht sein, die Entwickler mit Fehlern, Ideen und Vorschlägen zu bombadieren. Verantwortungsloser Koala!),
habe es daher nicht gespielt. 
Sieht aber mal endlich nach einem Browser-Diablo1(!!!) Klon aus.
Sehr schön, das war mmn das beste Diablo.
Besonders da ich mich irgendwie noch nicht für D3 begeistern konnte werde ichs mal im Auge behalten!

greez
Koala

ps: also wenn ihr mir einen Monitor geben wollt nehme ich den auch


----------



## 1Hollywood (10. August 2011)

cool ein 27 Zoll Monitor nicht schlecht. Das spiel macht ansich einen guten eindruck


----------



## Loriot92 (10. August 2011)

Moin, Moin!
Ich bin immer begeisterter von den Browsergames. Die sehen ja heute so aus, wie vor einigen (...) Jahren die Vollversionsspiele für den normalen PC. So langsam fangen die an mich anzusprechen, denn einige Browserspiele, die nur Textnachrichten und Bilder enthielten konnten mich nicht wirklich begeistern. Juhu, ich habe gerade mit meinem 1329 Fliegern 349 andere Flieger vom Himmel geholt, wow, die beste PN, die ich je bekam -_-


----------



## Sheyna (10. August 2011)

toller Monitor, würde mir sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## Illuminator23 (10. August 2011)

Also Browsergames haben sich wirklich weiterentwickelt und das Beste an denen ist, dass sie nicht auf Grafik sondern auf Spielspaß gebaut werden, daher zocke ich lieber eines von denen als COD MW X. Hinzu kommt natürlich, dass sie kostenlos sind und somit für jeden, der über Internet verfügt, zugänglich sind.
HellBreed gefällt mir besonders gut, da ich auf Hack'n Slay stehe, habe bis jetzt so gut wie alle ausprobiert.


----------



## bblloonnddiiee (10. August 2011)

tolle Aktion, da möcht ich gern mein Glück versuchen!


----------



## syRix (10. August 2011)

Ein Hack'n Slay das ich bis jetzt noch nicht kannte. Gut davon zu hören, wird gleich ausprobiert.


----------



## JohannesZakel (10. August 2011)

Habe die Seiten besucht, und möchte ebenfalls gerne gewinnen!


----------



## Bitchler (10. August 2011)

klingt interessant! Ich denke mit Hellbreed werde ich mich mal näher beschäftigen!


----------



## steel2000 (10. August 2011)

Bislang kenne ich zwar das Spiel nicht, aber wenn ich gewinne, dann werde ich das nachholen. Versprochen!


----------



## prophet89 (10. August 2011)

Ich steh ja eigentlich nicht so auf Browser-Spiele, aber dieses hier sieht von der Atmosphäre her ja gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.


----------



## chrisfil (10. August 2011)

Her mit dem Monitor


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (10. August 2011)

ich schreibe pcgames einen eleganten, parfümierten liebesbrief, sollte mich dieser tolle bildschirm "erwählen"!


----------



## UmbraKF (10. August 2011)

würde mir gefallen


----------



## Jaromin (10. August 2011)

So ein großer Monitor ist schin eine feine Sache. Ich denke aber mal auch, daß das Spiel gut wird.


----------



## Vandem (10. August 2011)

Bräuchte auch mal nen neuen Monitor


----------



## sucker12 (10. August 2011)

Sieht nach einem sehr schönen Game aus verfolge es schon länger  aber jetzt wo es bald soweit is kann ichs nur auf meinem kleinen Monitor zocken wäre klasse hett ich einen größeren


----------



## cRaZy78 (10. August 2011)

So nen Monitor könnte ich brauchen, da ich nur ein 14" Laptop habe und da sehen die Spiele alle so klein aus


----------



## morth80 (10. August 2011)

ohja einmal im Leben etwas gewinnen und dann auch noch etwas brauchbares, ja das wäre schön,...


----------



## Lessie (10. August 2011)

brauch ich


----------



## ebug5 (10. August 2011)

Gewinn! Gewonnen? Kann man nicht einfach eine Frage beantworten?


----------



## Teac11 (10. August 2011)

für ein browsergame ist die grafik völlig ok, hoffentlich stimmt die langzeitmotivation


----------



## frozenferret (10. August 2011)

Tja, und was ist wenn man keinen Facebook-Account hat und auch keinen eröffnen will????


----------



## Moscitoo (10. August 2011)

Need!


----------



## chaosfalk (10. August 2011)

Leider habe ich noch nie was gewonnen, aber ich wünsche euch allen viel Glück. Leider gibt mein alter Röhrenmonitor den Geist nicht auf


----------



## Febrezi (10. August 2011)

Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus, als manch er Vollpreistitel.
Werd wohl mal nen Blick riskieren, um die Wartezeit auf Diablo 3 zu verkürzen


----------



## Taaketroll (10. August 2011)

Dauert die Auslosung dann auch so lange wie beim letzte Hellbreed-Gewinnspiel? Ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## dangee (10. August 2011)

joa könnte gefallen 
beides


----------



## elenno (10. August 2011)

boah was fürn geschleime ^^

trotzdem schöner moni


----------



## Quiesel (10. August 2011)

Könnt ich sehr gut gebrauchen


----------



## roverandom (10. August 2011)

Geiles Teil, könnte auf meinen Schreibtisch!


----------



## MarcelFietz (10. August 2011)

Gewinnen


----------



## EquipBdog (10. August 2011)

Sehr netter Monitor  Das Spiel gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick nicht so... da warte ich lieber auf Diablo 3


----------



## moira123 (10. August 2011)

Könnte mir auch gefallen


----------



## Tekaar (10. August 2011)

i will win oder will i win?


----------



## connermc (10. August 2011)

Nette Sache


----------



## pl4st (10. August 2011)

bombe!


----------



## neukrapohl (10. August 2011)

Nette Sache - freu mich drauf !


----------



## l-ess (10. August 2011)

Super Aktion, vielen Dank. Da macht das Spielen noch mehr Spaß


----------



## Diezel (10. August 2011)

nicht schlecht.


----------



## Xalumus (10. August 2011)

Super Sache! 27Zoller wäre eine super Sache!

Außerdem sieht das BG auch ganz nett aus mal antesten wenn es da ist!


----------



## Zybba (10. August 2011)

Sieht irgendwie aus wie ne Mischung aus Diablo 2 und Titan Quest, find ich.
Rein optisch.


----------



## Original-80 (10. August 2011)

Och ein 27-Zöller wär nich übel. Bin jetzt in den 30igern meine Augen werden langsam schlechter. Und ich hab doch nur einen 22` - also frag ich Euch wie soll ich in Zukunft noch Games spielen ?? Heul


----------



## cleolucy (10. August 2011)

Ich stelle einen Ehrenplatz dafür zur Verfügung


----------



## iFlo (10. August 2011)

So nen 27 Zöller hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## iFlo (10. August 2011)

Hui, so nen 27 Zöller könnte ich schon gebrauchen


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (10. August 2011)

Vor einer Woche ein neuen 27 Zoll Monitor von Samsung gekauft aber meine Grafikkarte ist so einsam die hat noch ein freien DVI Anschluss an der Grafikkarte frei und möchte auch gerne ausgenutzt werden.

Bin ein Hardcore Gamersammler mit bald 1900 PC Games in meiner Sammlung. Siehe mein PC Gamer Schreibtisch an:

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s720x720/284713_241430209221906_100000647860990_802851_2271856_n.jpg


----------



## Tempeltina (10. August 2011)

Wow, den hätte ich sooooo gern.


----------



## Arcane2k (10. August 2011)

Also wenn ihr ihn nicht braucht....ICH nehm ihn gern^^


----------



## MaxVanDamme (10. August 2011)

Ja das Ding würde gut auf meinen Schreibtisch passen )


----------



## profjoy (10. August 2011)

Für nen 27 Zoller hätt ich Verwendung


----------



## shortcut (10. August 2011)

Genau die richtige Größe für einen Monitor


----------



## ShadowSaN (10. August 2011)

Der würde endlich den uralt TFT ablösen können, der immernoch fleißig seine Arbeit verrichtet.


----------



## Occulator (10. August 2011)

Bin schon gespannt, wie sich das Spiel im Vergleich mit bisherigen Hack'n'Slay Spielen schlägt


----------



## Platzfang (10. August 2011)

Ein Traum würde wahr werden


----------



## Mueckele (10. August 2011)

So ein großer Monintor - vielleicht krieg ich dann noch größere Augen.


----------



## lex23 (10. August 2011)

Würde mich auch erbarmen.


----------



## visitor (10. August 2011)

Her mit dem Ding! Kann die Röhre endlich in die Tonne ^^


----------



## killamaroc (10. August 2011)

jaa ich möchte sowas dringend haben . Ich hab ja nur eine viereckige kasten in meinem zimmer stehen


----------



## zoltav (10. August 2011)

Ich könnte dieses wunderschöne Gerät sehr gut gebrauchen...


----------



## MICHI123 (10. August 2011)

AmonLeusi schrieb:


> hm... ein bisschen z gross, aber mit einer tv-karte hätte ich dann einen fernseher.


 Zu groß ist das auf keinen Fall. Ich darf einen 32 Zoll Monitor mein eigen nennen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Zum Zocken auf 1920x1080 ist das super. Ganz abgesehen davon lassen sich super darauf Bluerays gucken oder mit Photoshop arbeiten. Beim Surfen hat man ohne Probleme Platz für ein Chatfenster und den gesamten Browser und bei Bedarf noch mehr. Einfach super die Größe


----------



## birksebi (10. August 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Zu groß ist das auf keinen Fall. Ich darf einen 32 Zoll Monitor mein eigen nennen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Zum Zocken auf 1920x1080 ist das super. Ganz abgesehen davon lassen sich super darauf Bluerays gucken oder mit Photoshop arbeiten. Beim Surfen hat man ohne Probleme Platz für ein Chatfenster und den gesamten Browser und bei Bedarf noch mehr. Einfach super die Größe


ich bleib lieber unter 30 zoll dafür 2-3 davon, dann hat man auch mehr als genug platz


----------



## MicPoe (10. August 2011)

kommt wie gerufen


----------



## Neeext (10. August 2011)

Mit meinem neuen Soundsytsem würde sich der moni perfekt für hellbreed eignen !


----------



## Maggo (10. August 2011)

Schönes Spiel, schöne Aktion. Bin dabei


----------



## kutty123 (11. August 2011)

falls ich gewinne, verschenke ich meinen alten 24" an einen guten kumpel, dessen 19" tft leider den geist aufgegeben hat und nun sprichwörtlich in die röhre schaut.


----------



## Dodobierdose89 (11. August 2011)

ich habe den monitior schon 
Der ist echt gut . Aber nen zweiten kann ich gut gebrauchen. Bin dabei.


----------



## pearl666 (11. August 2011)

Bitte bitte bitte die 27 zu mir.


----------



## liaodurbin (11. August 2011)

sieht gut aus


----------



## Mithrandhir (11. August 2011)

schon 423 Kommentare. da liegt die chance bei 0,0024% dass ihr mich zieht xD...


----------



## Unkile (11. August 2011)

einen neuen Monitor könnte ich gut gebrauchen. Der Monitor von Samsung sieht gut aut.


----------



## xTc31 (11. August 2011)

da mein Monitor gestern den Geist aufgegeben hat, könnte ich den neuen Samsung 27" echt gut gebrauchen!


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (11. August 2011)

An meiner Pechsträhne bei Gewinnspielen wird sich wohl nichts ändern...

...aber probieren geht über studieren!
Außerdem wollte ich mir ja sowieso mal nen 27" Monitor holen, da käme mir das ganz Recht, so viel Geld zu sparen!


----------



## shinsky (11. August 2011)

hiiiiiiier, 27 Zoll würden mir verdammt gut stehen!


----------



## Mister_Y (11. August 2011)

Die Werbung hat ihren Zweck nicht verfehlt - ich bin gespannt auf das Spiel. Einzig die Animationen könnten besser sein...


----------



## M1988player (11. August 2011)

27 Zoll is zwar net besonders viel, würde aber perfekt in meine kleine Studentenbude passen xD


----------



## AlexKL77 (11. August 2011)

Zu dem Monitor sag ich nicht Nein!


----------



## thunder286 (11. August 2011)

verdammt und das von Samsung, sehr gut, versuche auch mal mein Glück! Good luck @ all!


----------



## Disc-o-tron (11. August 2011)

könnt ich gebrauchen


----------



## glasperlenspiel11 (11. August 2011)

Das wäre das tollste Geschenke was mir PC Games machen könnte.


----------



## Sweetnoob (11. August 2011)

wann is die auflösung?


----------



## Koyuki (11. August 2011)

einfach mal mit machen


----------



## black-phantom (11. August 2011)

Ähm, ja. 27" hört sich gut an.


----------



## raz123 (11. August 2011)

Das ist nen cooler Preis zu einem coolen Spiel^^

mfg raz


----------



## Iluvpr0n (11. August 2011)

27"? Her damit!


----------



## kfalok (11. August 2011)

muss ich haben !!!


----------



## DonIggy (11. August 2011)

Hellbreed sieht gut aus, und auf einem 27" Monitor sicher noch viel besser 
Jah, sowas zu gewinnen wär schon schön


----------



## mordenkain (11. August 2011)

Ein großer schicker Monitor zu einem großen schicken Game - Perfekt! Mit mienem bekomme ich noch Augenkrebs...


----------



## Deezet (11. August 2011)

will haben


----------



## Bluschdi (11. August 2011)

Das spiel taugt, hab ma die beta-Version angezockt, und macht überraschend Spaß für nen Browsergame. Und der Syncmaster is ja wohl der Hammer! hoffe mal....


----------



## netjunkie (11. August 2011)

Cooles Game! Mit nem 27'' TFT vermutlich noch besser


----------



## Arsos (11. August 2011)

Na das wäre doch mal ein Grund, den alten CRT in Rente zu schicken


----------



## MTVXzibit (11. August 2011)

Jo super game!


----------



## Reaper02208 (11. August 2011)

cooles game mit 27" noch besser


----------



## Chriss135 (11. August 2011)

Den könnte ich dann perfekt gegen meinen alten 17 Zoll-Monitor ersetzen


----------



## Poveretto (11. August 2011)

Größer als mein Fernseher. Wäre genau das Richtige für mich


----------



## EvilMotherFucker (11. August 2011)

Ahhh shit das Spiel sieht so geil aus und klingt auch viel versprechend aber da mir letztens mein Monitor zerflogen ist werd ich es wohl nicht zocken können.
kommt Zeit kommt Rat


----------



## Wonneproppen (11. August 2011)

joa, ist auf jeden fall ein sehr sehr schöner monitor!! 
Hoffen wir mal das beste


----------



## Lacrima666 (11. August 2011)

Sehr interessant und toller Preis


----------



## Starcook (11. August 2011)

Pfff wer brauch schon den doofen Monitor  


Eben...niemand, also könnt ihr ihn ruhig mir geben <3


----------



## b34v13s (11. August 2011)

Interessantes Spiel, schöner Preis. Ich würde mich freuen zu gewinnen


----------



## X3niC (11. August 2011)

Synchmaster sind die besten habe einen 24" würde aber nichts gegen einen 27" sagen Bwahahahhaha


----------



## Kenny1960 (11. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus, werd ich auch probieren


----------



## Faktor-I (11. August 2011)

ich will auch gewinnen


----------



## Carnage7781 (11. August 2011)

Sieht interessant aus!


----------



## thoner79 (11. August 2011)

Ich will das Teil natürlich auch gewinnen....


----------



## Reaper1990666 (11. August 2011)

oh so ein neuer monitor hätte was, dann müsst ich nicht mehr auf meinem alten, klotzigen, 100kg schweren röhrenmonitor zocken...


----------



## Schpohn (11. August 2011)

I Want You!


----------



## FG59 (11. August 2011)

natürlich, den will ich auch.


----------



## Hexler79 (11. August 2011)

Bin dabei.


----------



## marzipanmann (11. August 2011)

Moinsens
Bin auch dabei !!


----------



## Schatzisuch (11. August 2011)

Monitor interessiert kein bisschen, aber Merchandising wäre schon cool ^^ Als Gamer muss man Prioritäten setzen :p


----------



## Dyson (11. August 2011)

Warum nicht.


----------



## N7ghty (11. August 2011)

auch haben will


----------



## davetyrael (11. August 2011)

Ich hoffe das Game wird die Zeit bis Diablo 3 ein wenig überbrücken.


----------



## HenryHeineken (11. August 2011)

Einfach Kommentar schreiben um teilzunehmen? Dann hätte ich das hiermit erledigt


----------



## sawaro (11. August 2011)

Der Monitor würde sich bei mir wohlfühlen


----------



## WarStorm (11. August 2011)

Ich will ihn eigentlich garnicht  
oder vielleicht doch


----------



## OutsiderXE (11. August 2011)

find ich geil.


----------



## Danjohanna79 (11. August 2011)

Echt Klasse


----------



## Kingston32 (11. August 2011)

Cooles Teil


----------



## MasterOD (11. August 2011)

need


----------



## Dennis12 (11. August 2011)

ja der Monitor ist geil


----------



## Danks (11. August 2011)

ich hoffe ich bekomm ihn dann bin ich endlich meinen alten 21,5 zöller los


----------



## Tobi2810 (11. August 2011)

Na da mach ich doch dann auch mal mit 
Möge die Macht zur Abwechslung mal mit mir sein


----------



## SWGElyyyji (11. August 2011)

Na auf ich brauche einen neuen Monitor


----------



## Jaschka (11. August 2011)

Naaa ich brauche einen schönen neuen Monitor


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (11. August 2011)

H - E - L - L - B - R - E - E - D  ist G - E - I - L will endlich Z - O - C - K - E - N 

I LOVE HACK'N'SLAY


----------



## 1988Stinger (11. August 2011)

wäre ein tolles Willkommens-Geschenk für meinen Bruder, der bald ausm Krankenhaus entlassen wird (wurde auch mal Zeit).


----------



## MosDef (11. August 2011)

Schauen wir mal ob ich doch noch ein wenig Glück habe 
So ein 27" Monitor ist schon eine nette Sache...


----------



## INTERSTAR (11. August 2011)

27 Zoll cool so einen will ich !


----------



## Schmidtie (11. August 2011)

Cool. 27" ... das ist doch mal ne schöne Größe für die Games! Und Hellbreed hört sich gut an ... gut für Überstunden auf Arbeit


----------



## Aemzee (11. August 2011)

nice, nice.


----------



## fireblader (11. August 2011)

So, FB und Homepage check. Muss ich auf der Hp die selbe Adresse angegeben die hier registriert ist?


----------



## KradenHayes (12. August 2011)

Neuer Bildschirm wär definitiv nicht schlecht!


----------



## KalleHirsch (12. August 2011)

A 27'' picture umbrella, there am I from the socks.


----------



## Paldonhb (12. August 2011)

nettes spiel


----------



## seroeschka01 (12. August 2011)

bin auf jedenfall auch dabei
das spiel probiere ich mal aus.... wenn der monitor meins sein wird


----------



## INTERSTAR (12. August 2011)

hoffentlich bin es ich ....


----------



## rainman2411 (12. August 2011)

ja da bin ich doch auch mal dabei.....nettes Spiel


----------



## ColdSenthen (12. August 2011)

sieht ja interessant aus, werden wohl einige weiterverfolgen  Vor allem für die Arbeit 

Und natürlich will jeder gewinnen - mich würde aber mal interessieren wie viele von euch son Monitor auch ordentlich befeuern können


----------



## Lullibert (12. August 2011)

Huhu,

für so'n Gerät komm' ich auch mal aus meinem Loch 

Gruss


----------



## goerte (12. August 2011)

ich würde auch gerne dabei sein


----------



## Doumer (12. August 2011)

Diablo im Browser? Hm, ich weiß nicht...muss ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Rideria (12. August 2011)

Oh mein Gott, da ich schon nicht zur Gamescom kann, versuche ich mich hiermit zu trösten...
Es lebe das Glück.


----------



## Paedre (12. August 2011)

Ein wenig fühle ich mich an die guten alten Ultima Zeiten erinnert bei den Screenshots.
Aber ansehen werde ich mir es auf jeden Fall


----------



## ArcticAndi (12. August 2011)

Ein Baum muss tun, was eim Baum tun muss.


----------



## keth (12. August 2011)

bin mal gespannt, wie sich das spielen lässt.


----------



## Doony (12. August 2011)

Habs letztes jahr auf der Gamescom begutachten können und muss sagen, das es ein schöner Leckerbissen für den kleinen Hunger ist

Auf jedenfall ein Anspielen wert.


----------



## Renox1 (12. August 2011)

Ich nehme teil.


----------



## Mauzie88 (12. August 2011)

Bin ja eigentlich kein Fan von Browser-Games, aber Hellbreed hat schon was interessantes. Zum zocken und nebenbei surfen ist es perfekt!!


----------



## gammelbude (12. August 2011)

Bin mal gespannt wies sich spielt... und nehme teil  
Kommt ja ne Menge Konkurrenz in dem Genre


----------



## BladeBMMF (12. August 2011)

So habe Heute den Beta Key bekommen und ein wenig Angezockt.
Für ein Browser Game, echt nicht schlecht,sieht gut aus und lässt sich gut Spielen.
Erinnert mich ein wenig an Diablo.


----------



## pucc (12. August 2011)

werd auch gleich mal anzocken^^


----------



## Tema (12. August 2011)

Kaum geht mein Monitor kaputt schon sehe ich jeden Tag welche (oder sind die mir einfach nicht aufgefallen?)
Ich hatte leider noch keine Möglichkeit das Spiel anzuspielen, allerdings jetzt, wo ich den Trailer gesehen habe sicher bald Tun werde!


----------



## berias (12. August 2011)

Nehme teil.  Und werde das Game mal anzocken.


----------



## Oelf (12. August 2011)

bei gelegenheit mal antesten


----------



## MaxBusiness (12. August 2011)

sieht doch recht nett aus, wie ich finde.


----------



## FraXerDS3 (12. August 2011)

Also mit diesem Kommentar nehme ich jetzt Teil, oder? O.o
Hoffmers mal


----------



## Nasciturus (12. August 2011)

Ich wäre auch gern bei der verlosung dabei. Danke!


----------



## maggi92 (12. August 2011)

Hätte auch gerne so einen Monitor


----------



## dark7625 (12. August 2011)

spiel sieht recht nett aus.

wäre auch gerne bei der verlosung dabei.


----------



## Coldstone05 (12. August 2011)

Ich möchte am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Heerdtie (12. August 2011)

Das wär was für mich!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seul (12. August 2011)

Das Spiel sieht an sich nicht schlecht aus - den Monitor würde ich auch gern haben


----------



## X3niC (12. August 2011)

RANDOM!!


----------



## b0nq (12. August 2011)

Her damit!


----------



## Cruncher28 (12. August 2011)

Der gehört mir


----------



## Manuellsen (12. August 2011)

Ich möchte auch gerne teilnehmen! Danke


----------



## Thommyb4480 (12. August 2011)

Haben will!!!!


----------



## themaxx (12. August 2011)

immer wieder interessant, was heutzutage in einem handelsüblichen browser möglich ist.


----------



## Frechs (12. August 2011)

heute Hellbreed angespielt. Gefällt mir garnicht! Die Grafik wirkt einfach nur unscharf und unübersichtlich


----------



## SchattenparkerXL (12. August 2011)

Macht nen spielenswerten Eindruck. Hoffentlich ist's nicht der x-te Versuch, Spielern eines 08/15-Spiels mittels paid content oder Premiumversprechungen das Geld aus den Rippen zu leihern...


----------



## Alogistiker (12. August 2011)

Ich würde Ihn auch gerne haben.
MfG
Andy


----------



## Steppenfuha (12. August 2011)

Will gewinnen


----------



## Mandelplatz (12. August 2011)

Ein ideales Gewinnspiel , um einen neuen Bildschirm zu gewinnen .Denn mein alter Bildschirm gibt langsam den Geist auf.


----------



## AspirineC (12. August 2011)

Ich mach auch mit! Also her damit


----------



## hmkay (12. August 2011)

3, 2, 1 meins


----------



## Bazillus (12. August 2011)

Schon so lange bei PCG und bisher noch nichts gewonnen, vielleicht klappt es ja dieses mal


----------



## Silvecio (12. August 2011)

Mein Monitor zickt rum. Zeit für was neues...


----------



## BroncoBilly (12. August 2011)

mit oder ohne 27 Zoller das Game wird gezockt!
...aber besser mit 27er


----------



## EvilBeast (12. August 2011)

Bin mal gespannt,hab noch nie was gewonnen


----------



## Bobomil (12. August 2011)

Jo, ich könnte auch ein neuen Monitor gebrauchen, v.a. einen 27 Zoller...Auf so einer Größe Spiele zocken, wäre echt der Hammer!


----------



## PCLOVA (12. August 2011)

Mal sehen ob es was wird


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. August 2011)

schon ulkig....die ganze Zeit ist das Forum so gut wie tot, aber kaum gibts was zu gewinnen, kommen alle wie Ratten aus ihren Löchern


----------



## rider210 (12. August 2011)

hell...ööh wie hieß das game gleich?
egal der monitor sieht echt nice aus :p


----------



## Igmaros (12. August 2011)

Wir woll'n die Moni seh'n, wir woll'n die Moni seh'n


----------



## xCeroo (13. August 2011)

spiel sieht ganz interessant aus freue mich schon auf die closed-beta (falls ich reinkomm )


----------



## rider210 (13. August 2011)

leute ihr müsst net schreiben das ihr das spiel voll supper findet und es auf jedenfall spielen werdet. ich glaube net das es eure chancen erhöht.
oder doch? ich find das game sieht super interressant aus (hammer grafik). ich kenn mich aus, denn ich zock mit meinem 2000€ pc eig nur browsergames :p.


----------



## MiKuni (13. August 2011)

Ich werd mir Hellbreed auf jeden Fall mal ansehen. Und der Monitor wär auch schick...


----------



## WorldRallyFan (13. August 2011)

Grafikmäßig haut Hellbreed mich ja nicht grad vom Hocker, aber für ein wenig zu Zocken reichts allemal.


----------



## kalterkaffe (13. August 2011)

Monitor haben will. Hellbreed mit besserer Grafik haben will um auf 27 Zoll spielen zu können. Danke!


----------



## DeadlyCorpse (13. August 2011)

hört sich interessant an, und der monitor würd auch super helfen, beim hellbreed spielen!


----------



## rage2k3 (13. August 2011)

super sache  bin dabei


----------



## Tyson-der-erste (13. August 2011)

Der Monitor würde wunderbar auf meinem Schreibtisch passen.


----------



## Drizzid (13. August 2011)

Sieht Super aus... Vor-Registrierung abgeschlossen.Freu mich wenn es endlich losgeht.


----------



## Sputnik2905 (13. August 2011)

Da sind wird dabei das ist prima viva Monitoria


----------



## LiLaLauneBr (13. August 2011)

Hab mir den Trailer reingezogen und muss sagen. Grafik hui, Musik pfui
Wenn ich im Spiel auch von dieser (die Metalfans entschuldigen bitte diesen Ausdruck) grottigen Musik beleiert werde, ist das Spiel nichts für mich. Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum viele Menschen Mittelalter mit Metal gleich setzen.
Der Grafikstil gefällt mir hingegen. Ich mag die 2D-Isoperspektive. Erinnert mich an die guten alten Zeiten in denen ich mit Computerspielen aufgewachsen bin.
Bekomm ich jetzt den Monitor?


----------



## hati5 (13. August 2011)

Super Optik, tolles Bild


----------



## Donaustadion (13. August 2011)

sieht ein wenig wie diablo (teil 1) aus 
und die grafik erinnert ein wenig an fallout (auch hier teil 1)


----------



## radinger (13. August 2011)

der würde gut zu meinem 40" Samsung Fernseher passen


----------



## JayJamal (13. August 2011)

Da will ich natürlich auch mitmachen 
Habe grade ein neuen PC zusammengebaut dazu würde der Monitor bestens passen


----------



## herdihardo (13. August 2011)

Das Spiel gefällt mir - von den Screenshots her. Da ist so ein Monitor natürlich ideal zum zocken geeignet.


----------



## barkal (13. August 2011)

das spiel sieht vielversprechend aus , der fernseher auch   und die kombination beider waere toll .


----------



## Schifty777 (13. August 2011)

Tolles Spiel, nur die Musik ist etwas komisch.
Und über den Bildschirm würd ich mich freuen ;D


----------



## ProGaming (13. August 2011)

Sieht nett aus. Werde es aufjedenfall mal anspielen.
Und dann vllt. sogar mit einem 27". Um so besser, vorallem zu dem Neune PC.
Kann der Alte 17" Monitor ersetzt werden .


----------



## DasHonigkuchenpferd (13. August 2011)

Sieht aus wie ein interessantes Hack'n'Slay Abenteuer


----------



## Pamer (13. August 2011)

Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach nem Browsergame.
Werde es sicher anspielen, und dann auchnoch Hack'n'Slay <3


----------



## Sir-B (13. August 2011)

Das Game ist ja nicht so mein Ding, den Display könnte ich aber sehr gut gebrauchen


----------



## kaikuwe (13. August 2011)

Danke für den Tipp! Das Game werde ich mir mal anschauen!


----------



## DeMaktan (13. August 2011)

Sieht doch ganz nett aus - bis D3 rauskommt, einen Blick wert... und zumindest im Trailer schon mal gute Musik^^


----------



## pacccy (13. August 2011)

Sieht interessant aus...sowohl der Bildschirm als auch das Game


----------



## event57 (13. August 2011)

Nette Sache, Hellbreed.
Der Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH ist eine angemessene Ergänzung zum Spiel!


----------



## Gromir (13. August 2011)

Game sieht nett aus und der Monitor auch.
Würde mir gerne beide näher betrachten. 
Am Besten auf meinem Schreibtisch


----------



## Mondsohn (13. August 2011)

<würde neben meinem 30" Samsung SyncMaster 305T Sicher sehr gut aussenen 

Werd es mal antesten, so als Vorspeise zu Diablo 3


----------



## Azzuric (13. August 2011)

Son Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH würde zu meinem neuen quadcore gut passen


----------



## Lacanta (13. August 2011)

Bin mal gespannt wie es wird


----------



## BigSzalay (13. August 2011)

Ein neuer großer Monitor von Samsung wär sicher nicht schlecht 
Hoffentlich wird das Spiel gut, brauch noch immer ein schönes Hack n Slay bis Diablo 3 kommt.


----------



## Jens-Nestler (13. August 2011)

Das Spiel sieht gut aus.


----------



## Medemus (13. August 2011)

Wäre ja super wenn dieses  Browser-Hack´n´Slay  Spiel soviel Spaß macht das man es wenigstens einige Tage spielen kann. Wenn dann noch Diablo 3 dieses Jahr, hoffentlich im November (3 Monate nach der Beta) auf den Markt kommt wäre genial. Großes Lob an pcgames und hellbreed finde ich klasse das solche Gewinnspiele gemacht werden. Weiter so!


----------



## UrielOWA (13. August 2011)

Also grafisch gefällt mir das Spiel ja jetzt schon.
Hab demletzt in der Drakensang Online Beta mitgemacht und es hat mir so gar nicht zugesagt.
Aber was ich hier sehe macht Lust auf mehr.
Ich bin gespannt wie es sich spielt. Ich suche schon seit langem ein gutes Browser Hack&Slay. Vielleicht schaffts ja Hellbreed


----------



## derjail (13. August 2011)

Das Spiel sieht für ein Browsergame echt geil aus, bin mir sicher das es auch riesen Spaß macht, was ich allerdings leicht schade finde, ist das es keine Magierklasse oder etwas vergleichbares gibt.
Bin trotzdem sehr gespannt, was das Spiel zu bieten hat...'

Das mit dem Gewinnspiel ist echt ne klasse Idee, so werden auch Leute an das Spiel herangeführt, die es vorher evtl. nicht so im Blickwinkel hatten, denn der Monitor ist schon ne schöne verlockung


----------



## oldsql-Triso (13. August 2011)

Ja da mach ich doch gleich mal mit, um zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen


----------



## EVOCrawler (13. August 2011)

sieht ganet mal so übel aus - werds mal antesten damit ich noch was bis diablo 3 zu tun hab


----------



## MordredWE (13. August 2011)

Jo, ausprobieren kann nicht schaden


----------



## Boemund (13. August 2011)

Haha, von 19 auf 27", das wär nen upgrade! ^^


----------



## DarkKey (13. August 2011)

Hat was von Sacred und Diablo


----------



## bondKI (13. August 2011)

Nicht schlecht, sieht ja hervorragend aus das Ding!


----------



## standeman (13. August 2011)

hm bin gespannt auf das spiel


----------



## Madcat23 (13. August 2011)

Sieht interessant aus


----------



## athrios (13. August 2011)

Wahnsinns Bildschirm. Damit würde meine Graka sicht auch mal etwas gefordert fühlen.


----------



## butzele1977 (13. August 2011)

Das ist ja ein cooler Beitrag samt Gewinnspiel....her damit )


----------



## Perditus (14. August 2011)

Der Krieger gefällt mir am besten, obwohl der Jäger mit einem Gewehr auch ok ist


----------



## stormix (14. August 2011)

Wow ein neuer Monitor wäre, nicht schlecht kann Hellbreed gerade nur auf meinem Uralten Röhrenbildschirm spielen.


----------



## Yoshio (14. August 2011)

Nun habe ich Hellbreed schon etwas angespielt und es gefällt und macht Laune!
Auch wenn man sich wieder etwas umstellen muss, da man keine frei routierende Kamera hat - zumindest hätte ich sie noch nicht gefunden! 
Aber durch das Antesten kann ich nur sagen, ein neuer, großer Bildschirm muss her, damit ich das Spielfenster so groß wie möglich zoomen kann!


----------



## MICHI123 (14. August 2011)

Wie viele leute erst einen einzigen Post haben und das ist der hier in diesem Thread. Wenns was umsonst gibt kommen sie alle raus


----------



## Arazis (14. August 2011)

Hack'n'Slay macht Laune , würde es nochmehr machen wenn man alles gut sieht


----------



## professor1966 (14. August 2011)

Da wird die Zeit bis Diablo III nicht zu lang: Auf geht`s!


----------



## Joschibaer (14. August 2011)

Haben will !!


----------



## blubberella (14. August 2011)

Ein neues Spiel kennenlernen und dazu noch ne Gewinnchance, besser geht's nicht!


----------



## blumax96 (14. August 2011)

Geiler Monitor, geiles Spiel, was will Ma(nn) bzw. Frau mehr. Würde mich riesig über den Gewinn freuen.


----------



## Speeedy86 (14. August 2011)

Den hab ich schon XD Hammer geiles Gerät, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Jets3t (14. August 2011)

Bin dabei, nachdem mein aktueller Monitor schöne Pixelfehler hat.


----------



## Wowillusch (14. August 2011)

Aufs Spiel freu ich mich riesig, der Monitor würds mir ungemein versüßen


----------



## mishL (14. August 2011)

Freu mich auf das Spiel, dazu der Monitor wäre wunderbar


----------



## bushido1983 (14. August 2011)

Das Spiel wird bestimmt sehr gut, und über einen neuen Monitor würde ich mich natürlich auch sehr freuen...


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (14. August 2011)

Da mein 19" Monitor bisschen veraltet ist würde ich mich über einen neuen sehr freuen ..und wenn ich mir so die Screenshots ansehe sieht das Spiel auf dem ersten Blick sehr gut aus und es wäre bestimmt eine passende abwechslung zu Call of Duty ;D


----------



## MrJoeChip (14. August 2011)

Son Browser HacknSlay ist sicher mal was anderes, und zumindest bis D3 rauskomt klasse ^^ Und der Monitor ist ja eh ne Wucht


----------



## TippEx95 (14. August 2011)

Gut, um die Zeit bis Diablo 3 totzuschlagen. Ein neuer Monitor wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Draconamon (14. August 2011)

das spiel sieht schon ziemlich lustig aus 
und auf einem 27 zoll monitor wäre es sogar noch besser


----------



## Dreadreaver (14. August 2011)

Hab mich schon vor einer Ewigkeit auf der Hellbreed Homepage angemeldet damit ich ggf. einen Beta-Key bekomme .. bis Heute nichts :/ Naja vll. wirds ja was mit dem Monitor ;D


----------



## judit1 (14. August 2011)

geile Aktion, ein neues Monitor könnte ich schon gut gebrauchen


----------



## nomex (14. August 2011)

Dann könnte ich endlich meinen 15" Röhrenmonitor austauschen!


----------



## ToniMalony (14. August 2011)

super Gewinn


----------



## lassma-asma (14. August 2011)

amok will haben


----------



## janazi (14. August 2011)

Das ist ja ein tolles Gewinnspiel, fest die Daumen drück


----------



## mcwuschel (14. August 2011)

So ein Monitor wäre wirklich klasse. Bestimmt ein Augenschmaus.


----------



## Interface (14. August 2011)

Könnte den Monitor auch super gebrauchen


----------



## MrTrexx (14. August 2011)

Da bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## mikol (14. August 2011)

Ich mache auch mit


----------



## finchhatton (14. August 2011)

Das würde ich auch zu gerne gewinnen


----------



## Yankee-F (14. August 2011)

Auch dabei


----------



## PKPlayer (14. August 2011)

Der Monitor.....


----------



## PatSanders (14. August 2011)

na da bin ich doch auch dabei


----------



## bondKI (14. August 2011)

Nicht übel, sowohl das Game als auch der Monitor.


----------



## sigridc (14. August 2011)

Nicht übel ist da in meinen Augen weit untertrieben ,bei Spiel und Monitor.


----------



## renzus (14. August 2011)

Klingt doch gut...


----------



## karpi (14. August 2011)

ein super Teil und wahrscheinlich um Welten besser als mein alter Moni.


----------



## lakritze63 (14. August 2011)

Hellbreed klingt interessant.


----------



## Finalchaos83 (14. August 2011)

werds gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Sepher (15. August 2011)

So ein Monitor wäre jetzt genau das richtige.
By the way: Hellbreed geht am Montag aus der Beta .. kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Glasser (15. August 2011)

Super Teil


----------



## sireve (15. August 2011)

tolles Teil


----------



## Thierry123 (15. August 2011)

klingt gut


----------



## xCeroo (15. August 2011)

Sepher schrieb:


> So ein Monitor wäre jetzt genau das richtige.
> By the way: Hellbreed geht am Montag aus der Beta .. kanns kaum erwarten


 
hey sepher wie meinst du das?
klnnen es dann alle spielen? habe mich leider zu spät für die beta angemeldet :/


----------



## xCeroo (15. August 2011)

der gewinner iiiiiist?


----------



## gradan (15. August 2011)

tolle Aktion


----------



## Buffbar (15. August 2011)

Hammer, das Game sowie der Monitor


----------



## deborah2000 (15. August 2011)

Dieser Hauptpreis ist echt ein Gewinn, da kann man nur Gratulieren.


----------



## Dozelina (15. August 2011)

Wow!!! Bin dabei...und nu besuch ich die offizielle Hellbreed Website sowie die Facebook-Seite


----------



## nKVernichter (15. August 2011)

Wie war das , wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt oder ? 
Viel Glück für alle !


----------



## Nihiletex (15. August 2011)

Brauche Ersatz für meinen 17" Monitor, da wäre der von Samsung natürlich sehr nice


----------



## Skaty12 (15. August 2011)

Wirklich groß, hab leider nur einen 19"er, darauf ist zocken echt öde im Gegensatz zum Samsung


----------



## Daishi888 (15. August 2011)

Ah endlich mal wieder was zu gewinnen. Evtl. klappt es ja dieses mal. Bisher hatte ich noch kein Glück bei sowas, aber es ist ja noch nicht aller Tage Abend und der Monitor ist wirklich nice! Dann könnte meine Freundin an meinem 20 Zoll sitzen und muss nicht immer auf den kleinen Notebook-Bildschirm gucken^^
Würde mich freuen.
So, und jetzt zur Homepage und Facebook.


----------



## applefreitag (15. August 2011)

na, dann mach ich mal auch mit. schadet ja nich ^^


----------



## Dark155 (15. August 2011)

Ja den will ich auch haben ^^ mitjemacht !


----------



## mazza (15. August 2011)

Da mach ich glatt auch mit! Viel Glück uns allen!


----------



## carsti74 (15. August 2011)

Zum Glück gibt es auch noch gute Spiele, die nicht von Blizzard kommen. Hellbreed gehört mit Sicherheit dazu. Action, Spass und Itemjagd .. was will der Spieler mehr?


----------



## TheZotti (15. August 2011)

Klingt nach einem lohnenswerten Kommentar  Dann drück ich mir mal alle Daumen, und falls wer anders gewinnt, viel Spass damit! 

Cheers


----------



## Boffboff (15. August 2011)

hab grade erst 2 konzertkarten gewonnen und der monitor würde mir wie gelegen kommen da mein samsung seit neuem einen riesigen kratzer in der mitte hat


----------



## Baalzebub (15. August 2011)

Na dann mach ich mal mit.
Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## djhaze67 (15. August 2011)

Da mach ich doch auch mit  Glückwunsch schonmal an den Gewinner :o)


----------



## exterminas89 (15. August 2011)

Mein Monitor hat vor kurzem den Geist aufgegeben. Jetzt sitze ich hier vor einem alten Röhrenmonitor und da käme mir der Gewinn gerade sehr gelegen.


----------



## Cyberdevil1980 (15. August 2011)

Also nen neuen Monitor könnt ich auch gut gebrauchen ) Viel Glück allen..


----------



## cell81469 (15. August 2011)

Ich steig auch mal ein gl allen


----------



## Edain (15. August 2011)

So nen 27er könnte ich schon gut gebrauchen bei meinem alten 17"er den ich hier nur hab.


----------



## rizzor (15. August 2011)

Einfach mal mitmachen. Mit meinem alten 4:3 Monitor kann man nichts machen ^^


----------



## hyyco (15. August 2011)

Kann ich gut gebrauchen. Bin noch mit einen 19 Zoll 4:3 Monitor unterwegs.


----------



## NoStrl (15. August 2011)

Och joa, einen neuen Bildschirm könnte ich auch mal gebrauchen. Aber ich freue mich auch auf Hellbreed, endlich ein Hack 'n' Slay, das man mal nebenbei, egal wo man ist, spielen kann.


----------



## DunklerKrieger (15. August 2011)

och nen Samsung ist doch nett, dann viel Glück an uns alle


----------



## Neidhard74 (15. August 2011)

Ich hab es mal angetestet und frag mich wou man bei Hellbreed ein 27" monitor brauch? Das Flashgame ist auf 1190x670 ausgelegt. Man kann es in den Optionen auch größer einstellen, dann aber mit der Nebenwirkung das alles unscharf wird (grausig).
Die Steuerung ist ebenfalls nicht gerade zeitgemäß, spielt sich wie Diablo1.


----------



## Grinch23 (15. August 2011)

Hellbreed getestet und naja, das Spielprinzip gefällt mir, einfach zwischendurch mal ein paar Monster kloppen. Ein Client zum Spiel wäre schon recht nett. Der Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH wäre die Krönung.


----------



## Demiakademokrit (15. August 2011)

Das Spiel sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Genau so wie der Hauptpreis. Dann hoffe ich, das dass Glück mir Hold ist und ich zm Genuß dieses Hauptpreis kommen.


----------



## mcdachrinne (15. August 2011)

ich könnte einen neuen Monitor soo sehr gebrauchen...das ist zwar nicht der sinnvollste Beitrag aber für mich ist es wichtig und wär schon..


----------



## SvenjaSchatz (15. August 2011)

Ein guter Monitor ist Gold wert. Der 27 Zoll Monitor von Samsung wäre schon super zum Spielen!


----------



## DanielDespised (15. August 2011)

Mit diesem Monitor und diesem Spiel zugleich wird mein Wohnzimmer berreichert!


----------



## spaether79 (15. August 2011)

klasse Aktion, bin dabei


----------



## gunmen810 (15. August 2011)

Das Spiel ist ja schon Klasse  ,aber der Monitor wäre wirklich super dazu.


----------



## Skuttis (15. August 2011)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das Spiel wird. Der Look erinnert ja schon sehr stark an Diablo. Hoffentlich lässt sich das ganze auch flüssig und präzise über den Browser steuern.


----------



## gewi19 (15. August 2011)

würde zu meinem fernseher passen...


----------



## fastpleite (15. August 2011)

Wow, das "Teil" ist ja super Klasse, haben will


----------



## mauip (15. August 2011)

Da mach ich gerne mit .Das Spiel find ich gut und der Monitor wäre der Knaller.


----------



## Helge_S (16. August 2011)

Cool, die Größe hätte was auf dem Schreibtisch!


----------



## dimix16x (16. August 2011)

Geiles Spiel, aber noch geiler ist der Monitor!


----------



## dimix16x (16. August 2011)

Super teil! ich liebe es jetzt schon!


----------



## zwetschke (16. August 2011)

Tja wer hier nicht mitmacht ist glaube ich selber schuld. 
Super Gewinnspiel - super Preis. Ich drücke allen ganz doll die Daumen hier,
aber ehrlich natürlich am aller döllsten mir *lach*


----------



## Jabelchen (16. August 2011)

Tolles Teil!


----------



## waldohr (16. August 2011)

Wer möchte da nicht gewinnen...


----------



## gunmen8101 (16. August 2011)

da bin auch gern mit von der Partie.


----------



## homomami (16. August 2011)

Was für cewle Preise, da mach ich gern mit


----------



## Spiesser33 (16. August 2011)

Ich mach auch mit.


----------



## smiley33 (16. August 2011)

Na denn mal schnell mitgemacht


----------



## toxycoma (16. August 2011)

Den könnte ich grade so super gebrauchen! 
Mein tft vor ner woche kaputt gegangen!
Nun zocke ich wieder mit röhre


----------



## Jefim (16. August 2011)

Hmm das Game sieht ganz ok aus. Ist das änlich wie Diablo 3? Wenn ja, könnte ich mich da schon mal einspielen ^^


----------



## SparkAmandil (16. August 2011)

@Jefim
Ja das Spiel ist ein Free2Play Hack&Slay mit kleinen, zufallsgenerierten Arealen.


----------



## kiffernase (16. August 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei! Meine Röhre hat auch schön langsam mal ausgedient ;D


----------



## g00su (16. August 2011)

Na dann versuch ich auch mein Glück! Gerade wenn man es am wenigsten braucht, hat man doch meistens Glück


----------



## hix0r (16. August 2011)

Brauche auch dringend einen neuen Monitor !


----------



## Lazuscar (16. August 2011)

Also gegen einen neuen Monitor hab ich auch nichts.


----------



## Vurguzz (16. August 2011)

Na wenn das mal kein Grund ist sich hier anzumelden....


----------



## Sterni06 (16. August 2011)

ich hab noch Röhre


----------



## David1985 (16. August 2011)

Ich würde auch gerne meinen uralt Bildschirm austauschen


----------



## Yto (16. August 2011)

tolles gewinnspiel. könnten echt einen neuen monitor gebrauchen.


----------



## Podolf (16. August 2011)

sehr, sehr schick das teilchen...der würde wunderbar auf meinem schreibtisch aussehen


----------



## SoulReaver256 (16. August 2011)

Ich würde mich auch über den Monitor freuen!


----------



## MaSTeR_2k3 (16. August 2011)

Gib das!  
Dann mach ich mit meinem alten Monitor Hack & Slay  ;D


----------



## BlackBetty466 (16. August 2011)

Bin schon länger scharf auf 'nen neuen Monitor, war bisher nur zu geizig mir einen zu kaufen  Daher würde ich mich über dieses Top-Gerät schon echt sehr freuen


----------



## Marquis-von-Posa (16. August 2011)

Der Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, nur schade das es recht unwahrscheinlich ist bei solchen Gewinnspielen zu gewinnen aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück


----------



## Xaeon (16. August 2011)

___            __  __ ___ ___ __ 
|__|[__ |     |    [__)[__)[__ [__ |     \
|   |[___|___|__[__)|   \[___[__ |__ / rocks!

Sehr schönes (Gewinn-) Spiel, nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## retternw (16. August 2011)

Also so ein Monitor würde mir gerade recht kommen...
Danke für diese Aktion!


----------



## UnleashedHuman (16. August 2011)

Der schwarze Samsung passt irgendwie viel besser zu meinem schwarzen Rechner, wie mein alter weißer Monitor Marke no-name


----------



## SnahJL (16. August 2011)

Der Gewinn des 27" Monitors, das wäre was


----------



## dispat0r (16. August 2011)

Aus dem Bildschirm sieht das Spiel sicher viel toller aus 

Danke für das Gewinnspiel.


----------



## mkarg (16. August 2011)

haben will


----------



## Nastja (16. August 2011)

Den hätte man gerne


----------



## eagle81 (16. August 2011)

Toller Monitor zum Gamen. Würde es auch gerne gewinnen.


----------



## peach151 (16. August 2011)

Wer will so einen genialen Monitor nicht gern haben,wahrscheinlich jeder.


----------



## OGS-TheWind (16. August 2011)

Allen viel Glück für das Gewinnspiel (mir natürlich auch )


----------



## rc2609Mo (16. August 2011)

Mist! 702 Kommentare


----------



## rike112 (16. August 2011)

Jetzt sind es 702 Kommentare


----------



## TheReign (16. August 2011)

na da mach ich doch auch noch mit...


----------



## elvis2910 (16. August 2011)

mögen die nornen mir wohlgesonnen sein


----------



## Zamorra33 (16. August 2011)

bin auch dabei


----------



## joecooly (16. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Verlosung. Ich bin gerne dabei! Grüße


----------



## lessa (16. August 2011)

Was für ein tolles Paket. Da der Bildschirm von meinem Laptop langsam den Geist aufgibt, wäre ein Monitor klasse. Da macht das Spielen dann auch wieder Spaß  Klasse, dass ihr dafür auch das Futter mitliefert!


----------



## Arak (16. August 2011)

... Puh, gerad noch rechtzeitig!


----------



## BlackBetty466 (17. August 2011)

Dann wünsch ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!
(mir selbst natürlich auch )


----------



## Shinrazziel (17. August 2011)

Sehr schickes Spiel, sher schicker Monitor dazu


----------



## Keule0671 (14. September 2011)

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und viel Freude am super Preis!!!


----------



## Muscipula (20. November 2011)

Sieht mal nett aus das Spiel...


----------



## chbdiablo (20. November 2011)

Muscipula schrieb:


> Sieht mal nett aus das Spiel...


 
Wurde schon wieder eingestellt 
In wenigen Wochen sind die Server down, dann ists ganz vorbei.


----------



## Reomadras (26. November 2011)

Sollte mal angetestet werden


----------



## Sash1978 (30. November 2011)

What the Hell is hellbreed


----------



## IlovePc (4. Dezember 2011)

Sieht ganz lustig aus


----------



## Skatsim (9. Dezember 2011)

Scheint irgendwie Torchlight-Verwandt. Bin gespannt.


----------

